# Dyson Handheld DC34 Animal - Any good???



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

In preparation for our long trip I am considering buying one of the above handheld vacuums to keep the van **** and span. We have a cheapie 12V one but its suction isn't great. 

Has anyone used one of the Dysons in anger? Are they actually any good at picking up dog hairs? 
Dyson say that the charge gives about 13-15 minutes of actual use. Is this true?
Thanks for any comments or suggestions of good alternatives


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

We have one and are pleased with it. It cleans up labrador hair really well. 

Usage time is about right - only about 6 minutes on high power. We also bought a spare battery to use if necessary.


----------



## SteveB123 (Jan 28, 2013)

We've got one and it works well on a black lab hairs.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have one

Certainly worth the money, the rotating floor brush works well on the pole so no need to bend

The small rotating brush is excellent on seats and I use it on the bed to keep it free of dust and dog hair. he dog is not allowed on the furniture but there is always some airborne hair

Never run out of charge yet, we switch on the inverter whenever we travel or if the sun is charging via the solar

Do find I need to remove the dog hairs each time as they tend to wrap around the brush 

I would recommend it, expensive but keeps the van spotless without effort

Aldra


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes - have now bought 3 of them because they are so good (3 places we live!)

You can now get a 12v charger for them. There is also a little known wall hanger that neatly holds the charge plug so you can slip it back on charge whenever not in use. It's lithium ion so no problems with shortened charge cycles.

Yes it really does run for 15mins and even the oldest of ours is still achieving this.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually ours is the DC35

Has turbo brushes

Comes complete with 12 v charger I think it's called multi floor 

Aldra


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We have the DC35 as well.

It spends half its life at home for those quick clean up jobs around the house where its too much hassle to get the main hoover out and goes away with us every time in the van, expensive but wouldn't be without it now.

Ours hasn't got the doggie attachment but we use the multi function tool while away in the van and the long handled bit with the motorised brush at home.

We carry a spare battery which is very handy when it runs out half way through a clean up and have the 12v charger which takes just under 3 hours to charge from empty either on site or on the move, doesn't seem to take hardly anything out of the leisure batteries.

Excellent aftersales from Dyson as well.

I sound like a Dyson salesman. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Did me a favour posting

I checked to see and found out there was a booster button :lol:  

Didn't know about it till then  

Aldra


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Ours works a treat in the van and the house and battery time has never been a problem.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice - have today splashed out on a DC44, same as the DC35 but longer battery time. 
Have tested it in the van and it seems to work a treat. Think it will move from house to van to house......


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dyson*

We bought one when Tesco were doing the Clubcard tokens at double their face value in store - great piece of kit - also had a free voucher thing for more tools.

Russell


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

taz said:


> ......Think it will move from house to van to house......


That's what ours does, because it is so light and easy to use.

We find ours lasts circa 15 minutes from a full charge, and wouldn't be without it to pick up our dog hairs.

We still carry and use a stiff brush in the van, mainly to lift the carpet pile every so often.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

By co-incidence, I've just received an email from Dysan. It says:


"Because you're an owner of Dyson technology, we wanted to let you know that you can now try out DC44 before deciding if you'd like to keep it. Purchase DC44 from dyson.co.uk, and if it doesn't meet your cleaning needs, you can receive a complete refund when you return it within 30 days.

Find out more at dyson.co.uk. The offer is available for machines purchased between 16th May 2013 - 18th July 2013."


That seems a decent enough offer for anyone looking for an upgrade. 8) 

(There were the usual terms and conditions.)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The ony problem is 

It has to be screwed to the wall 

To make disengaging easy

So we screw it off from the MH

And screw it on in the house

The design means it cannot be put on lift off screws

Aldra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

> .....We still carry and use a stiff brush in the van, mainly to lift the carpet pile every so often.


Maybe you should stick with a brush Aldra.........It doesn't need screwing to anything. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Rememer my age

Screwing is easier than bending   

Aldra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

As we have two dogs and all the posting were enthusiastic about the Dyson animal cleaning up dog hairs we have just bought a DC35........ bit pricey ! 8O 

Its on charge and will let you know the results. :?


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

The DC44 is really very good indeed, very impressed for pet hairs & all sorts of other cleaning missions!


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

At those prices they must be making shed loads of profit.


Probably cost about £30 to make. :lol: 




Pete 8)


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Would never buy anything from Dyson again, have bought 2 full vacumn cleaners from them, the second one decided to part the power lead from its connector which is inside the plastic body, could not see a way to get inside to reconnect said cable so rang Dyson to ask how to access connector, they said can't tell you because of health and safety issues, but can send a guy round to do it for you.......£40.00 call out + time taken to do the job.....robbing barstewards......needless to say I told them to shove it and eventually managed to gain access and do it myself.


Keith

No wonder he's a multi millionaire.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Well have just used the Dyson DC34 animal to clean the van and must say very, very pleased. Yes it's a lot of money for what it is but if you have struggled with a conventional vacuum cleaner and your mindful of the weight you carry and you know you can't take it with you when you go, buy one.


----------

